# My new GWP male



## wolffhunter (Dec 21, 2006)

I just got a new pup to go along with my female that i picked up last fall, hoping to have a good breeding pair for years to come. She is turning into a great dog with tons of desire to please. Just got back from a deer, pheasant trip in western ND and she continues to amaze. We had 2 cripple roosters go half a mile she trailed and retrieved both. Had the new pup along to get him used to the sights and sounds and he enjoys being out. He is not afraid of gun fire or birds. He did manage to find 3 dead and decaying birds on his own. Things are looking pretty good so far. Belle and Duke


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

GWPs rule! Nice pics. :beer:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Can't go wrong with an Uglydog. Nice looking pup.


----------

